# Round over bits



## Woodbuilder (Feb 1, 2014)

Good Afternoon All,
New to all this, so if I am in the wrong area, let me know. 

My question is what type of corner rounding 1/2" bit is the best to use on Oak. Tend to get rough areas or chips when routeing.

Thanks, 
Ken


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ken.

I have moved your post to the correct section.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Ken, it's great to meet you and have you as a member of our community, welcome!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ken. That's quite a work shop you have.


----------



## Woodbuilder (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Fellows and hope you all have a great week.
Ken


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I was trying roundover bits for the canes I make, and getting splintering, etc. Found out that I got as good, if not better results, using my sander on the edge; certainly a lot easier and faster. Wouldn't be satisfactory on every project, I know, but for what I do, works out great.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, grain direction in the wood can make a huge difference in how your cuts turn out. It can be as simple as rotating your wood and rounding over from the opposite direction to get good results. If you are using a dull bit you will have lots of problems. Some wood is just plain nasty and fights you no matter what you do.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you cutting in the conventional direction or climb cutting.

Climb cutting could save a good amount of splintering/chipout.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BC Wood said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> New to all this, so if I am in the wrong area, let me know.
> 
> My question is what type of corner rounding 1/2" bit is the best to use on Oak. Tend to get rough areas or chips when routeing.
> ...



Hi Ken.

On re-reading your post, I was not sure if you meant a round-over cut or a radius corner cut.

Router Jigs and Templates


----------



## Woodbuilder (Feb 1, 2014)

Good Morning JT,
Thanks for the reply.
Not sure what is meant by climb cutting?

I make cuts on the end grain of the wood it is rough and chips outs.
Thanks, Ken


----------



## Woodbuilder (Feb 1, 2014)

Good Morning James,
Thanks for the comments.
Working with 1" and 2" sq stock and round the edges. 
Thanks, Ken


----------



## Woodbuilder (Feb 1, 2014)

Good Morning Mike,
Thanks for the info.
Working with oak, maple and walnut on most projects.
These are legs and rails for toy boxes. 

Maple in 1" arm rests and cutting the round end grain on a short 2" radius is the worst.
Also, have to check the bit for sharpness. Have used it a lot, maybe time for a new on.
Thanks, Ken


----------



## Woodbuilder (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks All for the comments and help.
Have a great day!
Ken


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

One more suggestion: Rout the end grain first, then the edge grain. USUALLY the rout on the edge will take care of the splintering that occurs at the end of the end grain cut. 
If you are getting splintering and rough cuts in the middle of your cut, it is time for a sharpening or a new bit. 
I'm not one to recommend specific brands of bits. That being said, the better carbide tipped bits have more carbide and seem to stay sharp longer. If you do a lot of routing, better bits will mean savings in the long run. 
Life is too short for cheap(ly made) tools.


----------

